# Testing Samba Dynamic DNS Updates failure



## sdf (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm appointed Samba 's manual for handsets Installation completed 1 unit DC, comprehensive pass - through measurement.

Setting up Samba as an Active Directory Domain Controller
https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Setting_up_Samba_as_an_Active_Directory_Domain_Controller

But when testing Dynamic DNS Updates,  all failed.

```
# samba_dnsupdate --verbose --all-names
...
34 DNS updates and 0 DNS deletes need
...
update(nsupdate): SRV _ldap._tcp.Default-First-Site-Name._sites.ForestDnsZones.ad.example.com dc1.ad.example.com 389 (add)
Successfully obtained Kerberos ticket to DNS/dc1.ad.example.com as DC1$
Failed nsupdate: SRV _ldap._tcp.Default-First-Site-Name._sites.ForestDnsZones.ad.example.com dc1.ad.example.com 389 : [Errno 2] No such file or directory
Failed update of 34 entries
```

All are "[Errno 2] No such file or directory". Where is the mistake?


FreeBSD 11.2 UFS
Samba 4.8.4     SAMBA_INTERNAL DNS


Thanks,


----------

